# A Few Of My Favourites



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive just updated my website and put a bunch of my fave watch shots up there as thought people might enjoy them,

Jon Wallis Photos


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Some stunning photos there mate, and some lovely watches too! Not seen a Longines Ultronic before, quite cool and love the beer bottle shot of the vintage sub on braided nato!

Look forward to the day I have a vintage sub and can try out the same combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words mate! Well... the Sub is for sale... ahem... LOL! 

The Lonngines came from Keith before any of us knew him and during the discussion I convinced him to join the forum... seems a long time back now and the forum would have been poorer if he hadnt agreed to come on board I reckon.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Some great photo's of some outstanding watches, Jon, currently wiping copious quantities of drool off my keyboard.... :man_in_love:

Cheers mate

Dave


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL @ Dave!

I did have a bunch more and was going to do a few such pages but those kind of amused me and even tho some are not 'technically right' they are straight off the camera (only cropped) and I like em, and thats what counts


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Great photos Jon.. and some lovely watches indeed...

I especially love the 'wabi'd up to high heaven' dial of the Prof... with the writing being even 3d on the ridges of the wabines... no need for Bienning there... amazing character that would be ruined with restoration...

Great stuff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jon, the watches are horrible, the photos terrible & I hate you :beee:

unk:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a great collection, forgot you had some of those


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I think the sub will have to wait...

Can you give me some more detail on the Longines, would love to source myself one, what is model number etc?


----------



## Seamus (Jul 23, 2007)

Great photos Jon, and of course some very delicious watches as well.

The ploprof dial looks like the lunar surface.

Thomas


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

gregory said:


> Great photos Jon.. and some lovely watches indeed...
> 
> I especially love the 'wabi'd up to high heaven' dial of the Prof... with the writing being even 3d on the ridges of the wabines... no need for Bienning there... amazing character that would be ruined with restoration...
> 
> Great stuff.





Seamus said:


> Great photos Jon, and of course some very delicious watches as well.
> 
> The ploprof dial looks like the lunar surface.
> 
> Thomas


Its amazing isnt it! When I took that photo I was amazed at how the dial paint was held togther considering the crystals pushing it up from the surface of the black. Amazing what you can see with a camera. The moon's surface comment appears with the photos in the PloProf Book as I thought exactly the same as you when I saw it. Sadly the watch with that dial was sold and the new owner is loving it, of course.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Jon, the watches are horrible, the photos terrible & I hate you :beee:
> 
> unk:





PhilM said:


> What a great collection, forgot you had some of those


Sadly I dont own all of them now, maybe 1/3rd had to be sold to fund new pieces over the years. Its always gutting to sell something you love but at least I have the photos... Theres a ribald comment in there somewhere  LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

RS24 said:


> Unfortunately I think the sub will have to wait...
> 
> Can you give me some more detail on the Longines, would love to source myself one, what is model number etc?


Sadly I dont actually have any information on the watch. Its very very rare and one in that condition will be almost impossible to find I would think... sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Jon - gutted 

Tried going onto your link both in work and at home and the page seems to crash my computor. I use window as my browser so perhasps I should use something else like firefox?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:kewlpics:

Great shots mate, you don't know how lucky you are having sunshine (it's f'ing miserable here in Blighty in case you hadn't guessed).

My favourites are the Tissot Aquastar Regate - I came so close to buying that when you had it up for sale, and the Longines Ultronic - I love a bit of colour on a watch and that hits the spot.

Thanks for posting :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Jon - gutted
> 
> Tried going onto your link both in work and at home and the page seems to crash my computor. I use window as my browser so perhasps I should use something else like firefox?


Er... i dunno mate... it works on my PC with XP using IE or FF and on my Mac with Safari and FF... have you tried FF yet Stu??


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> :kewlpics:
> 
> Great shots mate, you don't know how lucky you are having sunshine (it's f'ing miserable here in Blighty in case you hadn't guessed).
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Er, it looks pretty damn sunny when I was there a few months back (it was even bloody hot in queue for the Banksy expo!) LOL... but yes summer is gone for you guys, sorry about that. Its down here if you want to come and visit it. Its been 37 today... too hot!

Well if you want a regatte I actually have a rarer one I should sell Gary... ahem... I should take some pics... :lookaround: 

Glad people are liking these. Id assumed many of you would have seen them before as many have been on the forums I thought...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Some gorgeous pics and fantastic watches there Jon,i love the Omega with the the Lobster tail strap?,and that IWC is an itch that i still havent been able to scratch yet,its like one of those tickles on your back you just cant reach :lol: ,the Omega chrono (sorry dont know its name) with the blue face and on the mesh is also a thing of beauty,the vintage Omegas have so much more appeal for me than the modern pieces.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate. The Lobster is great isnt it. Its the best of the hummer chronos imho. I assume with the IWC you mean the 3536? I know all about those tickles tho... Ive got a bunch of them and its driving me slowly crazy LOL The blue faced chorno on mesh is the Seamaster 120c and if you wanted to know more check the DeskDivers website as we did an article on them a while back.

Agree about the vintage Omegas, they really did 'have it going on' back in the day!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

You've been through some stunning watches Jon and you've taken great pictures of them. I love the way the bright colours have come out against the dark dials of the Memomatic, the Flighmaster and the Camy. The Sub on the bottle is great too.

Seeing pictures of the Nitrox and your old Flightmaster makes me wonder why on earth I didn't get the money together for them when you were letting them go. I was stupid.


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolutely crackin' shots...some real stunners there.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

I have Rob, Ive been very lucky over the years to grab a number of nice pieces, but yes some did need to go to make way for new quests. LOL

I should never have sold the Nitrox, I won it as a prize on another forum. Ive never won anything so was a bit stunned when I saw my name come up. It was a cracking piece, but sadly I wore the Trimix more and one day cash was needed elsewhere so the rest if history LOL. The Flightmaster... Ive had 4 of them now... damn things... I love the look of them and it is a great classic Omega, I just dont like wearing them... sigh.


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

Also from me: Very nice photos of great watches. Thank you.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Jon,

Firstly fabulous collection or in some cases past collection.

Visited OZ four times for Ashes stayed with freinds in Umina and The Entrance.

Anywhere near you mate.

Regards Colin


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

very nice, thanks for sharing


----------

